# PTE short answer compilation



## jadavbheda (Jul 20, 2015)

Dear All,

I was googling for sample or compilation for PTE short answer section. I couldn't find any so prepared one, and sharing with other. Hope it will help. 

Note* - please use thread to post sample question/answer only. No other things or question related to other things.

1. What is the name of ground military forces? - Army
2. What is someone that can't see called? - Blind
3. What do you call the middle of something? - Center
4. Whose job is it to treat people that are ill or have an injury at a hospital? - Doctor
5. What is the process of teaching and learning called? - Education
6. What kind of book is written by a person about their own life? - Autobiography
7. What is the red liquid that flows through a body? - Blood
8. What is the payment of a students education by an organization called? - scholarship
9. What is piece of paper with official information written on it? - document
10. What is the name of a building where you can borrow books? - library
11. Who is a person that makes bread, cakes and pastries? - baker
12. What organ controls your speech, feelings, body movement and thoughts? - brain
13. What piece of equipment shows a person what direction they are traveling? - compass
14. What is a series of events that happen in your mind while you are sleeping? - dream
15. What is a that person belongs to an organization called? - member
16. Who cuts men's hair? - barber
17. What is it called when two or more people are speaking to each other? - conversation
18. What is a violent conflict between two or more countries? - war
19. What do you call the number of people living in a specific area? - population
20. What do you call a person that can't hear? - deaf
21. What is the day that someone is born? - birthday
22. What plan shows how much money is available and how it will be spent? - budget
23. What is the name of a system of government in which the people elect their leaders? - democracy
24. What planet do we live on? - earth
25. What is the job of someone that looks after your teeth and gums? - dentist
26. what is the time period before noon is called? - ante meridian
27. what is the time after noon called? - post meridian
28. What organ do cardiologists specialize in? - Heart
----------- Mc Millan
1. which section of news paper gives the editor an opinion? - editorial
2. what instrument used to examine very small thing - microscope
3. What is the destructive program that spread from comp to comp - a virus
4. what term used for animals that gives birth to - mammals
5. system of govt where people vote for people - democracy
6. piece of paper that you bought an item - a receipt
7. what you call the document that tells your qualification and work exp? - CV, curriculum vitae, resume
8. how would you describe economy largely based on farming? - agricultural, rural
9. what is the study of stars and planet called? - astronomy
10. in business and advt what is PR stand for? - public relations
--------
1. what emergecy service called at see? - coastguard
2. name a month fall bet april and june? - May
3. what word describe moving a website from internet to your comp - downloading / download
4. what is called a picture doctor take to see inside body? - an X-ray
5. what crime has someone stealing from shop committed? - shoplifting
6. if someone feeling ill they will say 'they are feeling under the ___' what? - weather 
[under the weather - Feel sick, poor health, tired or exhausted]
7. who is person in-charge of a football match? - the referee
8. last game in sporting competition that decide champ? - the final
9. what is the general term for painting at country side or natural view? - landscape
10. found in office (a printer and other two options)? - a printer
11. There are two types of sporting contests: one is amateur; and other is ___? - professional
------
1. where would you find the whale (tropical forest, ocean)? - ocean
2. coat had a stain on it where would they take? - a dry cleaner's
3. what are the things that 'hans lay' called? - eggs
4. The people who use ___ to obey the rules and protect the public from criminals are called? - the police
5. On what geographical location would someone be living if their country is surrounded by water on all side? - an island
6. what general part of the day is known as dawn? - a sunrise
[Part of the Day: "Dawn–Twilight–Sunrise, Morning, Daylight / midday-afternoon, Evening, Sunset–Twilight–Dusk, Night"]
7. What are the people that plant food, raise crop are commonly known as? - farmers
8. If a button has come off a shirt, what would someone most likely use to put it back on? - a needle and thread
9. What appliance do people use to keep their food cool and preventing from spoiling? - fridge
10. to crossover from one side of the wide river to another without using boat, what is usually require? - a bridge
-------------
1. what is a painting of a person's head is called? - a portrait
2. Where do we find urban area in a city or country side? - in a city
3. what we call it, when moon completely blocks out the light from the sun? - a solar eclipse / an eclipse
4. what point of the compass is directly opposite east? - west
5. where do u pay for your purchases at the super market? - (at the) till / checkout
6. what do u call an apartment that is beyond ground level (a basement apartment or a penthouse appartment)? - a basement apartment
7. what features do pianos and computers have in common? - a keyboard
8. if you are feeling 'fed up' it is positive or negative feeling? - a negative feeling
[ fed up - annoyed, unhappy, or bored, especially with a situation that has existed for a long time.
"I am fed up with being put down and made to feel stupid"]
9. what we call a period of ten years? - a decade
10. A specialist who repairs leaking water pipes is called a ___? plumber (plʌmə)
-----
1. A famous canal links the mediterian sea with the indian ocean, is it the curran or suez canal? - the suez canal
2. Where would you keep the meat you wish to keep frozen at home? - in a freezer
3. What is the most imp doc you would have to show if you would to hire a car? - a driving license
4. where would you go to workout on a trade mill? - a gym / gymnasium
5. what piece of equipment would you use to go diving in a see, an aquaplane or an aqualung? - an aqualung
[ aqualung - a portable breathing apparatus for divers
aquaplane - a board for riding on water, pulled by a speedboat
]
6*. where would you most likely go to buy some flowers (a bakery, a florist or a super market)? - a supermarket
7. which hosp dept you go for x-ray (radiology or cardio) - a radiology
8. where would you go to see an exihibition of sculptures? - to an art gallery / to a museam
9. would you measures volume of water in liters or kilos? - liters
10. whats the joint called where your hand is connected to your arm? - the (or your) wrist

------------ Offline practice test : PTE ----------
1. What organ do cardiologists specialize in? - (the) heart / hearts
2. If telescopes are used to locate distant objects, what instrument is employed to magnify miniscule objects? - (electron) microscope / microscopes
3. Which kind of punishment for a crime is the less severe, an imprisonment or community service? - community service
4. How many sides are there in a bilateral agreement? - two
5. Which is the longest: a decade, a millennium or a century? - a millennium
6. A manufacturing process releases noxious gases. What is the most important safety measure for workers at this plant - ensuring good ventilation, or appropriate footwear? - (ensuring good) ventilation
7. A list of events placed in time order is usually described as what? - a chronology / a timeline
8. If a figure is hexagonal, how many sides does it have? - six
9. What key mineral makes sea water different from fresh water? - salt
10. In the animal kingdom, is the purpose of camouflage to attract a mate, to find food or to hide? - (it's) (the purpose is) (to) hide
[camouflage - the natural colouring or form of an animal which enables it to blend in with its surroundings.
- "the whiteness of polar bears provides camouflage"
synonyms:	protective colouring;]

Thanks,


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't think they really care about the answer. In my case, I managed to give 3 wrong answers despite of the fact that I knew the right answer (because of time issues). May be they are just trying to see whether you know how to answer. The way I answered most of the question was using at least a few words rather than a single word. More like, framing a proper sentence. I dont know if that's what actually saved me. 

For eg-> they asked me a question, where does the turtle live - on land or water ?
I answered: The turtle lives on land. (And thats when I realised and had a face palm!) as opposed to just saying "land"
I don't think they care about your knowledge, all they want to see is whether you can answer back using correct English and giving relevant information. 

A similar thing happened in the essay in my writing exam, where I was asked to give an example of a person to support my view about the topic. I made a fictitious person, and that basically helped to write whatever came in my mind rather than dwelling deep in history to learn the actual facts. It made me very relieved about answering it, and obviously I could concentrate more on getting write grammar, using better words and et al. ie. contents germane to English language as opposed to testing my knowledge.


----------



## thaiphd (Jun 26, 2017)

6*. where would you most likely go to buy some flowers (a bakery, a florist or a super market)? - a supermarket

--> Yes you can of course buy flowers in a supermarket but I think the answer here is 'a florist'.

I'm practicing my English for PTE-A too.


----------

